# Surf tackle questions



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

New to surf fishing and I'm going to give it a go this week. Just going to chunk a hook with bait and see what bites... Question is, will 65# power pro strong enough? Also what is best knot to tie braid to leader swivel? Any other tips or pointers would be greatfully appreciated.... thanks


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Depends on what you are hoping to catch. I would say 65 is overkill. I typically use 25-30 pound and pretty much target reds. I have no doubt I could catch and land a shark up to 4 or 5' on 30 pound plus the smaller diameter allows you to load more on the reel. I usually use a 50 pound leader though and chunk 4oz spider wieghts with mullet heads.

Also, you want to load braid, then mono then leader. The braid would rub on the sand bar and has potential to break. 300 yrds braid, 100 yrds mono then leader.

I use a modified albright for braid to mono (very small diameter knot) 




Here is a regular albright knot http://www.animatedknots.com/albright/index.php?Categ=fishing&LogoImage=LogoGrog.png&Website=www.animatedknots.com#ScrollPoint then an improved clinch knot for leader to hook or single drop leader.


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome to the surf!
Lots of folks here will point you to posts by Sharkchum, and with good reason. The man is knowledgeable, approachable, and very helpful. Time spent looking at his posts on the surf can not be counted as wasted time.

It's commonly held that braid is less tolerant of abrasion than mono; and in many circumstances your line will lie across sand bars and be subject to abrasion. To this many will use a top-shot of mono - say, 70-100 yards of 30lb test. 65lb braid is likely overkill on strength, but if it's what you have I say go for it. Joining lines like braid to mono I really like the FG knot. It's like a Chinese Finger Trap for your line, and not bulky. Hearing a knot bang past the guides in casting my long rods always makes me queasy, and fear for either the guide (I've lost a few ceramic inserts) or the knot integrity. 

Baits range from mullet, to whiting, to crab. Shark fishers will use much larger baits that are often kayak'd out. If you have multiple rods, place a bait in each gut. Depending on wave and current strength, a 4-6 oz spider weight is used to keep the bait in place. With practice you can launch your bait 100 yards or more from the beach; else, you'll be walking out to cast it into the guts. Avoid landing your cast on top of a sand bar; the game fish are usually in the deeper water on either side of the bar. Shuffle your feet when walking the water, to avoid stepping on top of a stingray.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow thanks guys for the help.... I haven't bought the line yet so I guess I'll bump it down to about 40.... I will be going down to Mustang island state park so I was thinking about stopping by Roy's Bait and tackle, does anyone know if they have bulk spools that they will spool my reel for me??


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Roy's will set you up, spool reelss etc. They will have anything you could need.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Cool then I will wait and let the guys at Roy's spool up my reel for me and get them to put a 100yd mono on the end... Thanks for the info guys


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

What reel?


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

I would keep the braid at 60 lb. 

If the reel starts with 30 lbs of drag at full spool then it will likely be around 60 lbs of drag at the lower spool levels.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Overkill but hey...what do I know.
6.5' medium Ugly Stik, 12lb. P-Line mono, 20lb. mono shock leader, 3oz spider weight, 3/0 Circle Hook(Owner Tourney Lightweight), using cut mullet.
One of many taken on this "underpowered", "underrated" set up.


----------



## sometimesfisher (Oct 3, 2011)

fultonswimmer said:


> Overkill but hey...what do I know.
> 6.5' medium Ugly Stik, 12lb. P-Line mono, 20lb. mono shock leader, 3oz spider weight, 3/0 Circle Hook(Owner Tourney Lightweight), using cut mullet.
> One of many taken on this "underpowered", "underrated" set up.


Fultonswimmer! Glad to see yo' face!

Mighty nice red. I prefer lighter tackle myself for many reasons, not the least of which is the intensity/difficulty of the fight.

Related, I love that spot you're at in the pic -- in my opinion, it's third only to the mouth and the shrimper on that stretch of beach and maybe first, depending on conditions.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

What are you fishing for and what size reels are you using? The surf runs the entire spectrum of game from 8 oz butter perch to few hundred lb sharks. For my general casting rigs, reds/jacks/etc I just use 300 yards of 30lb braid topped with 17lb copolymer and keep it fresh. My favorite rig is the Penn 525 mag on the 12' Tica rod.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

After you stop off at Roy's,you'll consider your trip a huge success.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I use a Diawa Sealine 50 on a 10ft surf rod from FTU fishing Tackle U limited. is the larges combo for Bull Reds and.Sharks. Also Two smaller rigs with a penn reel and Diawa Sealine 30 on 7ft ugly sticks.
Good luck


----------

